# Capper question



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I need a capper to handle 209"s for my Omega (preferably a quiet one). Anyone have any recomendations on good ones or bad ones?

Thanks.


----------



## muzzlehutn (Oct 26, 2007)

TC's makes a few that are dont make any noise made of rubber


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

when i used to own an omega I would just use my fingers, they are always quiet.


----------

